#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Gezin stichten

## rock

Salam aleikum broeders en zusters,

Er is iets dat mij dwars zit dus graag vraag ik jullie om advies. Onlangs ben ik mijn ouders verloren waardoor ik famiie ontzettend mis. Contact met overige familie is minimaal omdat een deel in Marokko woont en het andere deel wenst geen contact door ruzie met mijn ouders.

Hoewel ik geen lelijke man ben, een opleiding volg en daarnaast ook een bijbaan heb lijkt het maar niet te lukken om een leuke vrouw te vinden waar ik een gezin mee kan stichten.

Ik ben nu op het punt beland dat ik de afweging zit te maken om met een dame uit Marokko te gaan trouwen. Geen voorgeschiedenis dus ik weet ook niet waar ik mee in zee ga... Tuurlijk ga ik er van uit dat het goed zou moeten komen als haar geloof goed is.

Mijn vraag aan jullie is; Wat zouden jullie in mijn positie doen? Hoe kan ik een goede vrouw vinden? 

En mocht er een vrouw zijn die zich geroepen voelt; Jij bent lief, geduldig, zorgzaam en netjes, en ik beloof je dat ik voor je zal gaan met al mijn kunnen.

----------


## Nadiya1234

hoe oud ben je?

----------


## Mina0988

Is het niet beetje riskant om met iemand te trouwen die je niet kent?Kan ook misgaan,maar hoop voor jou natuurlijk niet!

----------

